# I met my new dog :)



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That's great! Take lots of pics and let us know!


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

oh well youll just have to see how they get along. Good luck


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

It takes time. Leah came here not knowing what a toy was, or a treat. She had no idea how to play. In a month she has done a great turn around, and now enjoys dragging out toys and making sure that I don't get out of the kitchen without handing out a scheduled snack.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

how exciting - good luck tomorrow


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

That is so exciting!!!!!!! Good Luck!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Thats great Marlene! Just remember Sam was at her house. She is also older and a bitch. The order must be established so don't discouraged. She could also be very diffrent when she gets to you home. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

When Duke first came here, he was snarly and snapped at Phoebe, but Phoebe has that "I come in peace" way about her and after about a week, they were fast friends. Most of the time dogs do great together (and the girls typically rule), it is very rare when I get a foster here that doesn't get along with my crew. I hope they get along, she looked so cute in her picture! Did Sam meet Paloma in her home? Even if she's only been there for a little bit, dogs can be territorial and perhaps just the change of being in Sam's home will help. If the weather permits, I like to take the dogs to neutral ground to meet, a park by my home or atleast a meet on the street before I take a new dog into the house. 

Keeping my fingers crossed for Sam and his new buddy!

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I really do hope this works out for you. It's possible that between her being unsure of how to interact with other dogs and them meeting on "her turf" that she was feeling a bit overly protective/insecure. This is one of those things that takes some time, but I hope to hear she starts coming along soon. Best of luck!! Can't wait for pictures!!!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

When I adopted Vanilla last spring she was a little snarly with the boyz if they came near her when she was laying on a blanket. I would give her an "Uh Uh" correction and she learned soon enough that they meant her no harm. She is fine with them now and Jan was correct...the girls do rule the roost here...both Sasha and Vanilla will steal toys away from both Jack and Biscuit and they will let them! 

Good luck tomorrow and don't panic...just try to let them work it out themselves if possible and no one is getting hurt. Can't wait to see some pictures of the 2 of them together.


----------



## Michelle4 (Dec 1, 2007)

I really hope it all works out for you and your Mexican dog.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I think they'll be just fine, just takes some time to adjust. Every dog I ever brought in this house ended up getting along with my crew. Good luck







 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal









**RIP Sweet Spice & Peanut
*


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Keeping our fingers crossed for you, good luck!


----------



## Goldendogx2 (Sep 2, 2007)

Congratulations....Be patient and give oversight. They'll love each other soon enough. I fostered several who didn't know what do do with a toy. My boy, gently taught them.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I hope this works out for you!!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

congrats! hope everything goes well during your trial run!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great advice everyone has given you and I dont really have any but good luck tomorrow. Cant wait to see pictures of her and Sam together. Just be patient and have fun.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Glad you met your new dog Marlene. Is it a Golden? And do you have any pictures of this cute girl I'm hearing about?


----------



## cpsimone (Jan 4, 2008)

Well I really hope this works out for you and for Sam. Hopefully these were just some anxieties coming out today that will go away after she and Sam have had more time to spend together...it may take a lot more time and effort if there's something deeper going on. But I'm sure you will know what's best to do for Paloma and for Sam by the end of the two weeks.

Keep us posted!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Well I'm sitting at work on pins and needles because my boyfriend is going to go pick up Lola (she has a new name! we thought it sounded similar enough to Paloma so she would have as little confusion as possible...  ) and i can't wait for the news!! i wish i didn't have to work today, but i hope to see 2 furry friends when i get home.... i'll let u guys know what happens


----------

